# Looking For Bulk FF Containers And Lids



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has a surplus, or if *someone could help me find the best source for Bulk buying*. I mean no more than 50 Conts. and Lids. All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Josh's Frogs is cheaper than the source Superior Shipping. Don't know anywhere cheaper. Plus Josh will price match. 
J


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I get my cups at " Smart and final"...for me they do seem to be cheaper....and the insect lids at Superior Shipping..


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I also carry cups and lids in bulk, here are the links to them:

Deli cup with Vented Lid 32oz / 50 pack - Alpha Pro Breeders

Deli Cup with Vented Lid 32oz. / 100 pack - Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Joshsfrogs:

Individually: 32 oz Insect cup and lid (Placon Cup) - Cups, Lids, and Excelsior | Josh's Frogs
100 pack: 32 oz Insect cup and lid (Placon Cup) - 100 Pack - Cups, Lids, and Excelsior | Josh's Frogs
250 pack: 32 oz Insect cup and lid (Placon Cup) - 250 pack - Cups, Lids, and Excelsior | Josh's Frogs
500 pack: 32 oz Insect cup and lid (Placon Cup) - 500 Pack - Cups, Lids, and Excelsior | Josh's Frogs

And remember - dry good orders under $50 ship for $5.99, over $50 ship for free!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll join in on all this self-promotion. 

New England Herpetoculture - Containers

Plenty 'o people sell FF containers in bulk nowadays.


----------

